# Blackwood & Ohio Pet Food Were Sold



## Scared (May 18, 2016)

Ohio Pet Food, including the plants in Ohio and New York and the Blackwood brand were sold to a private equity firm called Graham Partners.

There is no announcement on the Blackwood page which seems sort of sleezy.

In any event this effects other brands like Annamaet, Life's Abundance, Daves and Verus, among others.


----------

